# الحكمة الكنسية فى ترتيب قراءات احاد الصوم المقدس



## تـ+ـونى (18 فبراير 2012)

*
*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا
كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## تـ+ـونى (19 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> كل سنه وانت طيب


اشكرك اخى للمرور الجميل وكل سنه وانت طيب
​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (22 فبراير 2012)

انتظرونى فى احاد الصوم المقدس بموضوعات اخرى
​


----------

